# ارجو المساعده في المخرطه



## alpha6060 (26 مايو 2010)

ارجو معرف عمل قلاووظ علي المخرطه العاديه
و شكرااااااااا:87:


----------



## عمار باقر سالم (8 يونيو 2010)

لعمل قلوض على المخرطة 
1-يجب أن تعرف مقدار الخطوة pitch 
2- يجب أن يكون المعدن الخام من فولاذ العدد المخمر annealed tool steel
3-عمل قلم خراطة خاص بزاوية السن المطلوب عمله من HSS او كاربيدة خاصة لها نفس قياس وشكل السن المطلوب
3-تحديد نوع السرعة والتغذية في المخرطة للخطوة المطلوبة
4-تحضير الخامة الشفت وذلك بجعله مائلاً slope بزاوية 1 أو 2 درجة لطول الثلثين من بداية القلووض مثلا طول السن فيه 3 بوصة نجعل السلبة على طول 2 بوصة
5-تشغيل السن المطلوب بطول حوالي 3-4 بوصة حسب القطر كلما كبر يكبر طول السن ويتم التشغيل حسب الخطوة الأوتوماتيكية للتغذية والدوران 
6-ينتج لدينا الآن سن مائل بزاوية معينة لكي يكون القطع به جيد (القلووض) thread
7-عمل ثلاث أخاديد grooves في منطقة السن للقلووض بماكنة التفريز الأفقي وبكتر ذو حجم منسب حيث يغذى إلى حوالي ربع قطر القلووض أو أقل منه للثلاثة أخاديد بواسطة جهاز رأس التقسيم الدوار وذلك بتدويره بزاوية 3\360
8-يكون القطع بالتفريز ليس عموديا بالكتر على محور القلووض ولكن مبتعد عنه بمليمين أو أكثر بقليل لكي تكون الحافة حادة لقلووض اثناء القطع
9-عمل شكل مربع بنهاية الأخرى للقلوض لمسكها عند العمل به بواسطة الفريزة
10-تقسية القلووض (معاملة حرارية) ثم مراجعته ليصبح جاهزا للعمل به


----------

